# Dover Overnight Parking



## pejow (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,
we will be in Dover friday evening, crossing booked for early saturday morning.
Have seen mention of Marine Parade , is it still used for o/night and is it safe?
Or anywhere better

regards
pejow


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

most definitely

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1877


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes its safe. The police patrol past all the time and its well lit. It can be a bit noisy though.

We went up to the monument on the clff top last time (St Margarets on Cliff) which is lovely with a great view of the channel, only to get a visit and a load of abuse from the local boy racers. (what a joy to leave all that behind when you leave port!). So we went back down to Marine Parade, no problems but not quiet..


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A few pictures here of both Marine Parade and Dover Patrol.
We have stopped at both quite a few times without any problems.
I think that Barry must have been unlucky

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-100562-.html


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Take an earlier boat the previous afternoon and sleep overnight on Calais Harbour. 
Just turn up, they normally let you on the next boat anyway.
C.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Marine Parade photo*

Marine Parade



















Also Gravelines near Dunkerque just in case you are on a Dunkerque ferry


----------



## pejow (Dec 12, 2010)

*Marine Parade*

Thanks for the info everyone.
probably try Pand O for a crossing when we arrive, if its not possible marine Parade will be ok


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*overnight*

Stayed on Dover Marine Parade many times no problems at all

As said they will usually let you on an earlier ferry also, definetly free if within two hours sometimes a small charge if more

Regards


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Stayed on Marine Parade many times both on way out and return. Never any problems.

Also stayed at both Calais and Dunkerque ports overnight. Gravelines is my favourite overnight before boarding ferries from both Dover and Dunkerque.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There's also the aire at Cantebury, £2.50 a night, usual aire services and it includes the bus fare into Cantebury. 

Or, if you're in the CC there's a CL site we use, Longfield Farm, £7.50 with hook up, hard standing and they take dogs. It's 10 minutes from the ferry port and 2 minutes from a Tesco with fuel supplies


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

We are off soon, We always stay at CC site Black horse farm.
Very good as it caters for ferry crossings, and obviously has very good facs, plus a shop over the road for those things we forget.
Cost,£13 the night.


----------

